# Temporary Vehicle Importation--updating from tourist visa to temporary resident in CD



## Renwazee (Dec 14, 2017)

Hello fellow expats of CDMX!

I'm hoping you can help me solve this conundrum. We drove our car here from the US and imported it at the border with the basic tourist visa. Since then we've gotten temporary residency, and I understand that this means that I can now extend the importation of the car to match our stay too.

I've spoken with Banjercito and they've told me the necessary forms:

Anexo 2 --original y copia simple
Importación temporal-- copia simple
Numero único de tramite o tarjeta residencia -- copia simple

And then they said to go to the aduana. Of course the aduana says to go to Banjercito. 

I live in CDMX and want to know where to go to get this handled. Has anyone done this before?

Thanks in advance for any helpful information, either your own experience or a gestor who can help with the tramite.

Thanks!!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

You only have 15 days to notify Aduana of change or renewal of residency status after getting your temporary residency. And it is Aduana, you submit the paperwork to, I don't know why they told you Banjercito. Sorry, don't know where to go in CDMX. But I'd go to the Aduana office with all your paperwork. That said, everything is closing for Xmas in a few days, so you may have missed your 15 day window. In which case, you'd have to get a Returno Seguro, drive your vehicle back across the border and re-enter with the car under your temporary residency.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surabi said:


> You only have 15 days to notify Aduana of change or renewal of residency status after getting your temporary residency. And it is Aduana, you submit the paperwork to, I don't know why they told you Banjercito. Sorry, don't know where to go in CDMX. But I'd go to the Aduana office with all your paperwork. That said, everything is closing for Xmas in a few days, so you may have missed your 15 day window. In which case, you'd have to get a Returno Seguro, drive your vehicle back across the border and re-enter with the car under your temporary residency.


Is it 15 calendar days or 15 working days. A lot of the time periods are in work-days (dias habiles).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Is it 15 calendar days or 15 working days. A lot of the time periods are in work-days (dias habiles).


In my experience, 15 days always means 15 working days or _días hábiles_.


----------



## Renwazee (Dec 14, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> In my experience, 15 days always means 15 working days or _días hábiles_.


Thanks for your positive comment! Crossing my fingers you're right!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

When we were in a similar situation we were directed to Banjercito, and the SAT office back and forth like a ping pong ball. Finally we were told to go to the Veracruz SAT office where the woman acted like she knew what she was doing and typed up a paper with the vin and stamped it. She took our money and we were constantly harassed by transito police because we didn't have the current sticker in the windshield. All I can tell you is if they don't give you the large brown form with the windshield sticker it is not the correct form and you will lose the money as we did.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> When we were in a similar situation we were directed to Banjercito, and the SAT office back and forth like a ping pong ball. Finally we were told to go to the Veracruz SAT office where the woman acted like she knew what she was doing and typed up a paper with the vin and stamped it. She took our money and we were constantly harassed by transito police because we didn't have the current sticker in the windshield. All I can tell you is if they don't give you the large brown form with the windshield sticker it is not the correct form and you will lose the money as we did.


What happened to your original sticker? When I renewed my TIP according to my temp. residency renewal (filled out papers I was given at PV Aduana, then mailed them to Aduana in Mexico City), they didn't send me a new sticker. The original sticker is still valid re the info they enter online updating it. I emailed Banjercito to make sure they had renewed my TIP, as Aduana just kept telling me it was "in process" for about 2 months when I repeatedly phoned their office to check.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

The original sticker was still there, but this didn't stop them from pulling me over due to my Texas tags. They want to see the brown form with the new expiration date. Anything else, even a stamped form from any office doesn't seem to work.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> The original sticker was still there, but this didn't stop them from pulling me over due to my Texas tags. They want to see the brown form with the new expiration date. Anything else, even a stamped form from any office doesn't seem to work.


Well, I never got a brown form- I was never sent anything re my renewal. But I confirmed with Banjercito that the renewal had in fact been registered. I never got hassled by transitos. Sorry you did.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

My point being that a government office in Mexico _may say_ they know what to do and even type out a document with the vin, stamp it with an official government stamp and give it to you and it still may not be correct. This is common in Mexico as many agencies only know what their particular duty is and don't even know where to refer you to go for the proper document such as the TIP renewal we got in Veracruz.

I produced this document to a police roadblock and they said it wasn't correct. My wife got belligerent with them and they flagged me on trough. I have ran across a full blown Transito roadblock complete with a wrecker waiting to impound vehicles with improper papers before.

We were trying to avoid a four day drive to the frontier and back to renew our TIP. When you cross the border and get a TIP it is like a three page document, one is an official document printed on brown paper with a lot of scroll work like money along the edges, the sticker comes off of this document, that is the one they want to see. The other two pages explain to you what a TIP is. 

When I returned the one I got in Veracruz at the border, they refused to refund my money and said it wasn't done properly.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

surabi said:


> Well, I never got a brown form- I was never sent anything re my renewal. But I confirmed with Banjercito that the renewal had in fact been registered. I never got hassled by transitos. Sorry you did.


Do you have Canadian or American license plates? If so, what proof do you have to show the Transito Police that your permit is current if they ask for it? I'd be concerned about this as they can *seize your vehicle* if you don't have the proper paperwork. Just because it hasn't happened is no assurance it won't happen, I wouldn't bet my vehicle on it.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

It isn't just the Transito Police. The last time my wife and I went to Tlacotalpan there was a Federale checkpoint on the highway and having American plates we were flagged over. He asked for my "permisso" which I had, once I produced it he barely looked at it. But I'd strongly recommend getting it as they will not call Banjercito to verify it for you. I'm not sure about renewing but according to Mexpro....

Obtaining a Vehicle Import Permit Via the Internet
Applying for the Permit online on the Banjercito Website will speed up the process and allow you to avoid potentially long lines at the border. After submitting the required information to the website, you will receive a pass code. After 24 hours and within 15 days of obtaining the pass code, you can visit any Banjercito location (on the US/Mexico border) to obtain your permit document.

There is a Banjercito in Veracruz, I'm sure there are others elsewhere.

Mexico import permits may be purchased online for auto, RV and boat/watercraft.
*The permit will be mailed to you.*

https://www.mexpro.com/mexico/vehicle-import-permit.html


----------

